# BSNL RTI campaign - its public ltd. company and we need to fix it



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

I am not sure if we really need this kind of thread here or if it even makes sense. However, it is for sure that it is because us ie. the Citizens of this country that we see wastage of public money always.

If you are BSNL BB subscriber then you must be following post like this : 

BSNL fooled whole nation with 2mbps BB upgrade.
*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/194785-bsnl-broadband-offer-minimum-internet-speed-2mbps-18.html

General bsnl support there where you can see all kind of BSNL stupidity causing trouble to customer.. 
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/29143-post-all-your-bsnl-broadband-related-queries-here.html

As we can see, this are not improving, rather they are deteriorating, 

And if you read news, BSNL which is PSU where our MONEY is used, is making serious losses, so much that their one year loss can erode total value of small to medium ISPs.. but no one is concerned as no one has to pay from their pocket.

The accumulated loss of BSNL has now swelled to about Rs 36,000 crore
Boom Live | BSNL: Big Losses, But Can India Live Without It? - Boom Live


Further, you can see they are doing partiality in some circle : 
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194790-why-only-ap-circle-2.html 


IF this is not all, bureaucrats are miss using PSU resources : 
Use of 770 high capacity BSNL lines by Maran caused loss of Rs 1.8 cr: CBI - Firstpost

Well, I feel that we should do something, not necessarily a big drama, but even small things will do ... So, here is my suggestion and *REASON for this DISCUSSION*.

I think we can make spree of RTI queries with cumulative effort and bundle them together to get meaningful data, I am sure we can draft some good RTI queries after discussion here, rest can be decided upon data we collect. 

Queries could be anything like:
1. What is BSNL's plan for year 2015-2016 to minimize losses as what they are loosing is public money. 
(Though we already know their stupid plans but we need to see what they have to say).

2. What are reasons to propose 2mbps speed upto 1GB only, how it is beneficial to user and what are its real life purpose ?
(Ofcourse we can make it better, I basically need to know what lead them to make such changes, who was that moron proposing this gimmick).

3. Why unlike private players, they do not have customer first policy ?
(ofcourse, its generic but giving ideas)

The example I gave may not sound very useful, however, purpose of this thread is to have some good ideas for RTI queries, could be more about their particular actions, policies and decisions to make them effective.

One more example : 
4. Why they have high speed data plans in AP circle while not others.. need to know how it is manageable in terms of revenue, how much resources are allocated to users ? Is it that AP circle has been provided with larger bandwidth by Govt. of India.. ? if yes, then why ?
(This one really makes strong query, we can further refine it).

So, I guess I have given fairly good idea here. 

They have dedicated RTI section on their website: 
*bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/about_us/right_to_information.html

Essentially filing RTI is quite easy but they present it in complicated way.

Hence.. *What we need now is :*

 If someone can simplify and post RTI process for BSNL here. 
 Post your suggestion for RTI queries (my proposal is #4)
 Once we have good list, we can then take responsibility of every query individually. 

Remember, not only we are deprived of our good services, they are wasting our money ie. public money so we need to act, its better than doing nothing.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes please! Something like this really needs to be done. You should ask on /r/india. Many users in there who have expertise in this area.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 27, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Hence.. *What we need now is :*
> 
> If someone can simplify and post RTI process for BSNL here.
> Post your suggestion for RTI queries (my proposal is #4)
> Once we have good list, we can then take responsibility of every query individually.


I Filed an RTI with BSNL Bangalore recently, they rejected the application stating "They cannot disclose information as it would give out Trade secrets"

But BSNL delhi Central office is prompt at replying your queries. Example RTI of mine: BSNL.docx - DocDroid

We're having one such discussion on other forum. Google "state owned bsnl plans"


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2015)

How about this?

*i.imgur.com/X0KxL1w.png


----------



## Ricky (Sep 28, 2015)

swatkats said:


> I Filed an RTI with BSNL Bangalore recently, they rejected the application stating "They cannot disclose information as it would give out Trade secrets"
> 
> But BSNL delhi Central office is prompt at replying your queries. Example RTI of mine: BSNL.docx - DocDroid
> 
> We're having one such discussion on other forum. Google "state owned bsnl plans"



Thanks, your sample RTI was quite helpful and easy. Now you can file RTI asking explanation how your questions can harm their trade..


----------



## swatkats (Sep 28, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Thanks, your sample RTI was quite helpful and easy. Now you can file RTI asking explanation how your questions can harm their trade..


I already challenged,  Its Reached Delhi CIC office.. I don't have time to go there.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 30, 2015)

swatkats said:


> I already challenged,  Its Reached Delhi CIC office.. I don't have time to go there.


So they want you to visit CIC office Delhi for this.. how does this makes sense.. for example, if you have filed a RTI from Mirzapur (UP) about a Rs. 500 fee  dispute by a department  and if they denies and you challenge further and now you need to visit CIC office Delhi ?

Or . .are you from Delhi itself ?


----------



## swatkats (Sep 30, 2015)

Arey bhaiyya after First Appeal, You have last option of second appeal which would be heard by Central Information Commission Delhi. For Second appeal the applicant has be present physically to make the Appeal more Strong. 

First Appeal would be heard by Appellate officer of that Company itself.


I'm From Hyderabad.


----------

